# شاشات كي إم سي kmc بأسعار رائعة والتوصيل مجانا



## halasamy (24 ديسمبر 2013)

أقوى عروض شاشات كي ام سي
===================
1- شاشة 46 بوصة LED \\\" مدخل PC - مدخل USB - مدخل HDMI -\\\"
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 1699 ريال.
=================
2 - شاشة 50 بوصة LED\\\" مدخل PC - مدخل USB - مدخلين HDMI -\\\"
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 1849 ريال
إطار فضى
================
شاشة 55 بوصة LED\\\" مدخل PC - مدخل USB - مدخلين HDMI -\\\"
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 2799 ريال
إطار فضى
===============
7- شاشة 58 بوصة LED \\\" مدخل PC - مدخل USB - مدخلين HDMI -\\\"
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 2899 ريال.
===============
التوصيل مجانا لأهالى الرياض.
والتوصيل خارج الرياض بأسعار الشحن.==================
5- شاشة 46 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - مدخل HDMI 
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 1749 ريال.
=================
6 - شاشة 50 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - مدخلين HDMI 
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 1849 ريال
================
7- شاشة 58 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - مدخلين HDMI 
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 2999 ريال.


ونتشرف بسيادتكم لزيارة صفحتنا على الفيسبوك والتوييتر لمشاهدة أجدد عروضنا ومنجاتنا.

للتواصل عبر الشبكات الأجتماعية ومعرفة أخر أخبرنا:
https://www.facebook.com/MariaOrgnization?ref=hl
https://twitter.com/MariaCompny

===========================
العنوان:
الرياض - شارع المدينة المنورة-بجانب البديعة مول
تليفون: 0598733331 / 0565765233/ 0508283782 / 0112661000

دوام المعرض:
الفترة الصباحية:

8,30 صباحا الى 12 ظهرا
الفترة المسائية:

4 عصرا الى 10,30 مساءا


----------

